# Revising PARALLEL GOSPELS IN HARMONY - with STUDY GUIDE



## David_A_Reed (May 15, 2009)

For the past year I've been working on producing a new book PARALLEL GOSPELS IN HARMONY - with STUDY GUIDE, using the copyright-free World English Bible. My decision to use the WEB was based on its copyright-free status, with the aim that my harmony of the Gospels would also be free for anyone to copy or reprint without any need to pay royalties or ask permission. (There are other copyright-free translations, of course, but this one is modern English, another factor in my choice.)

I have semi-privately published two editions, so far, mainly to be able to correct my errors before releasing a final edition to bookstores and online stores. The PDF (or printed copy) is available now only directly from the publisher at Parallel Gospels in Harmony - with Study Guide by David Reed (Book) in Religion & Spirituality -- a URL that I am sharing with friends who might find errors and report them to me in time for the final release.

Any other input that will improve this work-in-progress would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.

David


----------

